# Stocking 180 gallon



## topfin (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello,

I have an empty 180 gallon (6x2x2) that I am looking to stock. I bought this tank for a fahaka puffer, which I have always wanted. I had two of them (consecutively) but they both passed away before growing larger than 2" (one of internal parasites and the other of a mysterious wound). I am now not sure how I feel about an 18" fish in this aquarium, although most agree its the min size for one...

The tank has two corner overflow with a 40 gallon sump connected to a 40 gallon refugium (currently houses marmokrebs- which arent breeding too well). It has sand substrate, some manzanita wood and rocks. There is Java moss and java fern, and couple crypts and amazon swords that are surviving but not thriving... im not attached to the plants and understand cichlids will dig them up- but i do like the java moss, will it be bothered?

My water is very hard and pH is 8.3. From what *** read these are good conditions for African cichlids. I would rather have fewer larger (12-ish inches max), colourful, active and personable fish then having a heavily stocked tank with smaller species (as *** read is recommended for Africans- please correct me if this is wrong or if any africans fit this).

A few fish (I believe are all central american cichlids) that have caught my eye are:

-Salvini
-texas cichlid
-lyonsi
-trimac
-green terror
-false yellow jacket
-red devil
-redspot severum

Any suggestions?
Would you recommend stocking with several males? or pair(s) of them?


----------



## topfin (Jan 17, 2017)

The salvini are a very nice looking fish. However, from what *** read they are ambush predators and arent very active. Can you guys recommend a species that would be more active?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Wjat makes you think that the Texas, Green Terror, and Severum is anymore active? Those fishes you like are all about the same. What is a False Yellow Jacket?


----------



## topfin (Jan 17, 2017)

The false yellow jacket is Parachromis motaguensis.

I have no idea about the behaviour of the other species listed above. I picked them based on their size and looks. I know next to nothing about cichlids and have been trying to read as much as I can the past few days... but there are ALOT of different cichlids....

What are some of the more active species you guys can recommend for me to look in to?


----------



## topfin (Jan 17, 2017)

I am thinking of getting a green terror and another larger fish, such as a Texas, Cuban, Nicaraguan, salvini, vieja or something else listed above. As well as a small group (5?) Of Firemouths, geos, or convicts and a couple smaller pleco species.

Do you think this will work?

What order do you think I should add these fish to the tank?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Leave geos out of any CA mix. They are very mild mannered. From what I understand, FMs are mostly bluff and wouldn't do well either.

I had a co-worker who used to keep aggressive CAs in a very large tank. His key to success was creating caves and visual barriers to that each fish could defend a territory without seeing the other fish. He did this by putting milk crates in his tank.


----------



## topfin (Jan 17, 2017)

I have definitely read mixed things about Firemouths... I guess like most cichlids it all depends on the individual.


----------



## topfin (Jan 17, 2017)

I have bought 3 Firemouths, 3 super red bristle nose pelvis and am going to add a vieja synspilum, green Texas and possibly red tiger motaguense and see how it goes.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

topfin said:


> I have bought 3 Firemouths, 3 super red bristle nose pelvis and am going to add a vieja synspilum, green Texas and possibly red tiger motaguense and see how it goes.


Hey, how about one Jaguar cichlid, also a blue (Regular Texas Cichlid), a Red Texas cichlid & a Green Terror. Where did you find a false yellow jacket.  I used to have a similar tank with a red terror, oscar too. The Jaguar got beatings in the start than formed a pair and dominated, had to place them in another tank. Nice choices you pointed out.


----------



## topfin (Jan 17, 2017)

easywolf31 said:


> Hey, how about one Jaguar cichlid, also a blue (Regular Texas Cichlid), a Red Texas cichlid & a Green Terror. Where did you find a false yellow jacket.  I used to have a similar tank with a red terror, oscar too. The Jaguar got beatings in the start than formed a pair and dominated, had to place them in another tank. Nice choices you pointed out.


Jaguar cichlids get pretty big, I am mot too interested in them. I prefer the look of the green Texas vs regular Texas cichlid and I have read that the red Texas's can be pretty aggressive. I do like the green terrors and would probably get one if I found one.

Finatics Aquarium in Brampton said they were getting in some red tiger motaguense. They also have a ton of red terrors, which I am considering...


----------



## topfin (Jan 17, 2017)

I picked up a vieja synspilum and green texas cichlid on the weekend and added a green terror tonight. The firemouth's are have settled in nicely. Here are some pictures...

I cant figure out how to attach pictures... ?


----------



## topfin (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nice. How big are they currently?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## topfin (Jan 17, 2017)

The Firemouths are around 2", green Texas is 3-3.5", vieha synspilum is around 4-5" and the green terror (not pictured) is around 3".


----------



## topfin (Jan 17, 2017)

I added a salvini today, around 3-3.5". That will be the last addition to the tank, at least until they mature and I may have to adjust accordingly.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey Topfin. Great choices. What size did you get the Green Texas cichlids and about how fast are they growing? Are they mostly bottom or mid-top dwellers? Do you find them semi or agressive?

Have you seen any regular Texas in your area and are you still geting the false yellow jackets?

I feel like adding a 1 inch Green Texas with my 1-1.5" Frontosas..not sure though. Please post more pics if you want!, maybe one with the whole aquarium. Have fun!


----------



## topfin (Jan 17, 2017)

easywolf31 said:


> Hey Topfin. Great choices. What size did you get the Green Texas cichlids and about how fast are they growing? Are they mostly bottom or mid-top dwellers? Do you find them semi or agressive?
> 
> Have you seen any regular Texas in your area and are you still geting the false yellow jackets?
> 
> I feel like adding a 1 inch Green Texas with my 1-1.5" Frontosas..not sure though. Please post more pics if you want!, maybe one with the whole aquarium. Have fun!


I have 1 green Texas and it is about 3" and I've only had it for a week so haven't noticed any growth, or any aggression. Although it does seem like the most dominant fish during feeding. He gets more than his share of food. Most of.my fish are mid to bottom dwellers, From what I've seen so far. Again I've only had them for a week or so and have no other experience with cichlids.

I saw some electric blue Texas cichlids (whatever they are..) in Kitchener but they were gone when I went by the other day. I'm not.going to get a false yellow jacket anymore, I got a salvini instead.

I'll post more pictures tomorrow or later this week.


----------



## topfin (Jan 17, 2017)

Here are some more pictures

https://pix.sfly.com/bwt2hY

https://pix.sfly.com/tuXywB

https://pix.sfly.com/5TChj3

https://pix.sfly.com/6GDja2
Notice the healed over injury on the synspilum? it seems to be healed over nicely, would you all agree? this fish is very passive and very slow at competing for food...

https://pix.sfly.com/myScYq


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Really nice pic with the Green Terror & Green Texas cichlids. Your Green Texas is a carbon copy of mine, both in looks and size.


----------



## topfin (Jan 17, 2017)

My Green Texas is a pig. Very quick to gobble up the food I put in for all the fishes. Whereas the synspilum is sooo slow, it just watches the food and slowly eats one peice at a time and takes its time "chewing" it before looking for another.


----------

